# STOLEN: Nigerian Dwarf Goat Herd



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This was posted on a yahoo group. Just wanted to get it posted on here. Also, if we can get people sending emails out to anyone around the area to help these guys find their goats that would be most appreciated I am sure.

I can't even imagine what they must be going through. Please, if you can send prayers that they get the goats back and are comforted through this hard time.

Here is the email...

This is shout out to all my goat loving friends across the country. My friend, Stephanie L. (Hicks) Quesenberry also known to many of you of Featherbed Farm had her herd of Nigerian Dwarf Goats stolen from her farm in Dugspur, VA on November 7, 2010. They weren't only valuable, but Stephanie has a huge heart and is missing them dearly and would love to know just where they could possible have disappeared to. I'm asking you to put your voice out there to all your friends to hear and post this and these photos (I'll try to get the photos in an album)for all to see. You never know where they may show up. If you have any information your more than welcome to contact me through my e-mail address [email protected] or send Stephanie a message (maybe through FB), if you happen to know the where abouts of any of these goats. The goat world isn't all that large and thanks to forums like these, it make us all more like family. With all of looking out for them, one of us is bond to run across some of Steph's goats. Thanks, Bob


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow, someone stole an entire herd?! What is wrong with people? They can't possibly think they can get away with selling any of them and not getting caught...If pictures come up, let us know. I live right below Washington, so I can keep an eye out around here should they migrate down-wards.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

So the goats were in Va when they were stolen??
How many goats? What breed?
Ear tattoos??
What an awful awful thing!!
Yes, pictures and posting!!
I am so sorry!! I do hope
she gets them back!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Nigerians, yea, right..=)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, just got some photos, but there are more goats than this. Not sure on tattoos. And these goats were stolen from Dugspur, VA.

NC Promisedland PAL Patriot









Springs Run MS Brianna









Featherbed Farm Bittersweet









Country Bunkins Sachet









Springs Run Haiku's Tamiko









Featherbed Farm Ashley Trouble









NC PromisedLand SIA Savvy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, and here is the breeders website, I guess the whole herd was taken: http://featherbedfarm.tripod.com/index.html

If I hear anymore news, i'll be sure to post on here.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh! My goaties are my children - I would be crying rivers if I ever lost even one! This is just terrible!?! I can't even believe it...
How does one steal an entire herd? Are the police involved and such? I hope/assume so. Gosh, my heart goes out to them....
Prayers sent their way for a whole lot of safe returns...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know any other details then what was in the above email. I would imagine though that they have contacted the police.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

What a tragedy! What beautiful animals!!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Yikes! How heartbreaking!
I live just North in MD. I checked craigslist around the surrounding areas, as it's a big goat buying site around here.
They might want to keep an eye out in places like that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this happened 2 months ago -- there have been no leads since then?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess not. It was just made aware on a couple yahoo groups yesterday.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I only just got the notice from Bob on his facebook today about the theft, perhaps they are just retouching on it, hoping someone has heard something? Huh....


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I understand, she has recovered 4 does, but don't know anything else. Bob said Sachet was one that was recovered (only know this because I have her littermate). It's Featherbed Farm...not sure what her tattoo is.... Breed is ND, and they were stolen in Nov. Bob said they arrested the guy that stole them, but he isn't talking. Getting my info 2nd or 3rd hand, so it may or may not be up to date or correct...but that's what I know.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

That is shocking! Someone that brave (stupid) to take anothers entire herd of goats! Unreal! Those folks are devistated I'm sure geez.Hope they get their goats back and then padlock their barn to keep them safe! That's why I love having an LGD cus I don't trust anything or ANYONE.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sad.... that some people have to stoop so low....and steal something that someone else worked so hard for..... :doh:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness... I was checking for any information or leads that may have come up and there apparently was a HUGE rash of stolen goat herds ALL OVER Virginia during November!! This is terrible!! A herd of Boer goats, all but two found. A herd of Pygmy goats, not sure if any were found yet. And their Nigerians too! This is INSANE! What are people possibly thinking! I just cannot imagine. Horrible, bad people!! Bad bad bad!!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

This has happened numerous times in BC Canada these past few months. Anywhere from 2 to 15 goats have been taken from the lower mainland. I couldn't imagine the devistation.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

This is so sad! I hope they are recovered soon, this would just make me sick. Not everyone knows how to care properly for goats and I would just be so worried about their well being.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is terrible!!!! People who could do this are obviously STUPID. There were 3 dairy bucks recently stolen from someone a town over from us, and I do not know if they have been recovered yet. ITS TERRIBLE and it completely blows my mind that people would stoop so low.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Livestock theft is more wide spread than you would think - horses, cows and apparently now goats. Go to http://netposse.com/, they have a lot of info here: http://netposse.com/prevrec/prevention.htm on how to protect yourself, your farm, your critters etc. They focus on horses but the same methods can be used to protect your goats. Also, the person who had their goats stollen might want to file a report with netposse as it is a nation wide organization and they send out e-mail alerts with flyers to print to there huge e-mail database. there are many people who get netposse alerts who go to livestock/horse auctions and look for stolen animals. They have had many happy ending, sometimes after years of an animal being missing.

Jen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is just horrible. People must be getting very desperate to take a chance on stealing whole herds. They must be watching the place to see if they have time to steal that many goats or other livestock.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Geeze! The first thing I think of people stealing them for is dinner. We have always been scared of this.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have worried about someone stealing my horses over the past few years. That seems to have become popular since the economy started plummeting....But have never worried about my goats. That really sucks...


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow that is horrible! I am not that far away from them either, I had no idea people were stealing goats in my state.  I hope the goats are all recovered safely. I would be heartbroken if this were to happen to my goats, they are all a part of my family here. It certainly makes you think about how secure your goats are. I am so glad I have the dogs around to keep me alert of anyone/thing that shouldn't be on the property.


----------

